# IASCA Saturday August 8th (So. Cal)



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Beach Autosound Sound Off
18042 Beach Blvd Huntington Beach, CA 92648-1305 - (714) 979-8468


Here's another chance; who's willing to take on the Big Red Beast? :smash:


----------



## akbarelamin (Jan 19, 2009)

Ill be one of the contestants at this event!


----------



## akbarelamin (Jan 19, 2009)

I just called the number listed and they dont have a clue as to whats going on. I was just told the contest in on the 21st.


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

akbarelamin said:


> I just called the number listed and they dont have a clue as to whats going on. I was just told the contest in on the 21st.


21st? of What month? July 21 is Tuesday, August 21 is friday, Sept 21 is Monday, Oct 21 is Wednesday, Nov 21 is SATURDAY...... WTF?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I got this from the IASCA site:



http://208.110.150.152:888/Forms/Events/Details.aspx?id=6ace04aa-1e47-de11-b4e0-005056ae6592



It's also mentioned on Todd's IASCA Event Schedule:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/59744-2009-iasca-so-cal-summer-events.html


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Beach Autosound Sound Off
> 18042 Beach Blvd Huntington Beach, CA 92648-1305 - (714) 979-8468
> 
> 
> Here's another chance; who's willing to take on the Big Red Beast? :smash:


Is everyone scared. :huh2:


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Jim told me there are some changes coming and I can only imagine he is going to get even TOUGHER to beat.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Jim told me there are some changes coming and I can only imagine he is going to get even TOUGHER to beat.


I'm not looking to beat the Beast. 


I'll be perfectly happy with an Orchestra (that sounds like one) on my Windshield.  


Are you coming down for this one? I'm looking forward to hearing the new and improved version.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I know I can't beat big red anymore, but I am too stubborn 
Besides, no big nipples anymore and changed tweeters location hurt me bad.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> I know I can't beat big red anymore, but I am too stubborn
> Besides, no big nipples anymore and changed tweeters location hurt me bad.


Eng,

What happened to the nipples?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm not looking to beat the Beast.
> 
> 
> I'll be perfectly happy with an Orchestra (that sounds like one) on my Windshield.
> ...


Man, my car has been laid up for the last two weeks. Hopefully I will have it back together in time for the Santa Rosa show next weekend.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Eng,
> 
> What happened to the nipples?


Peeps keep looking at big nipples, felt so violated 
I took them out, put small tweeters in sail to experiment, haven't really tuned...


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm somewhat satisfied with my system now. I wasn't able to make the last show but I should definately be able to make this next one. I might be a little intimidated to compete with my whopping $200 frontstage.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Peeps keep looking at big nipples, felt so violated
> I took them out, put small tweeters in sail to experiment, haven't really tuned...


I like experiments! 

Which ones did you go with?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm going to gamble and say seas


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I'm going to gamble and say seas


Yeah, but the Illuminators are on sale.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

BigRed said:


> I'm going to gamble and say seas


Smart ass!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Smart ass!


Seass


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> See-Ass


Fixed.


----------



## akbarelamin (Jan 19, 2009)

To respond to the WTF. I ment August 21, 2009 to be exact wise guy. I thought since the first gentleman listed the event for Aug. 8th, common sense would have told you I ment August.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I will do my best to take on the big red beast


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> I will do my best to take on the big red beast


Good luck.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

BIG RED... They're comming after you.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

no worries  lets have some fun. win or lose, I get to come home to my family and my new baby. speakers, staging, competitions, and winning will never give me what is so freely given


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

CraigE said:


> BIG RED... They're coming after you.


Don't you mean running away.


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

akbarelamin said:


> To respond to the WTF. I ment August 21, 2009 to be exact wise guy. I thought since the first gentleman listed the event for Aug. 8th, common sense would have told you I ment August.


I'm Not trying to be a "Wise Guy"  EVERY Comp Has been on Saturday, EXCEPT for Mr Marv's According to EVERY calendar I've looked at August 21 is Friday....:surprised: A Friday Comp?
That's why I'm So Confused and looked ahead...... To find a Saturday "21st" So "Common Sense"? All Saturday Comps, 1 Sunday comp..... Ladies & Gentleman of the jury I rest my case.... I believe most of us work monday-friday


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

That pick would have been even better if the guy had "RED" shorts


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Beach Auto Sound Is a great Place Tom & His Crew are great guys too


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Tom is da chit!! You are right Troy


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Tom is da chit!! You are right Troy


Last time I had a chance to go in that shop was in 04ish he had the Tru Coppers on the demo board,
Iv sent people his way afew time (Lotus Elise Owners)
I know they hate working on them but they did it to them selvs with great work!..lol

They Sell HAT now?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> That pick would have been even better if the guy had "RED" shorts


I agree, but that was the best I could find.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BigRed said:


> no worries  lets have some fun. win or lose, I get to come home to my family and my new baby. speakers, staging, competitions, and winning will never give me what is so freely given


Yo, Jim, I am with you on that man. That' what I call having priorities set right. You made me :bigcry:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> no worries  *I get to come home to my family and my new baby.* speakers, staging, competitions, and winning will never give me what is so freely given


My wish for you is that you come home to a:


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry to switch topics. 

Since some of you guys are getting old and might need some nice comfy camp or folding chairs to sit down in during these competitions or meets, especially how warm the weather has been lately. I just thought it might be more comfortable for some of you guys instead of standing around all day smoking cigs and shooting the s*** about car audio stuff. You guys won't be as tired since some of you guys have looong drives home. 

*OSH has having a special Dollar Days sale and they have folding camping chairs for $6 ea. *They also had some Triple Expanding foam on sale for any of you guys would need a deadening for your trunk lid if you have a little bit too much BOOM BOOM back there. Might find some good deals on car audio related install stuff like masking tape, drill bits, sand paper, etc.


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

sq competition


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

friendly competition that is


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm waiting for permission from the wife...if so, I am there. Hoping to hook up with the infamous Eng for some tuning


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hopefully I'll be able to make it out. I have a few civil service tests I have to take for some jobs that I'm applying for in the morning. I need to find a job soon so I might be able to do some upgrades in the near future. Being unemployed is tough. =(


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

munkeeboi83 said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to make it out. I have a few civil service tests I have to take for some jobs that I'm applying for in the morning. I need to find a job soon so I might be able to do some upgrades in the near future. *Being unemployed is tough.*


No Sh*t! :skull:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

even though i'm employed, i'm too poor to compete. My system sounds poor, too


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

James Bang = *cough* ******** *cough*


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> James Bang = *cough* ******** *cough*


Ditto!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

BigRed said:


> James Bang = *cough* ******** *cough*





michaelsil1 said:


> Ditto!


I am poor, really.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

James Bang IASCA comp pool: $5 from each competitor


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

circa40 said:


> James Bang IASCA comp pool: $5 from each competitor


Paying forward, huh? I'll pitch in unless he promises to buy your Lexus, and dump the Camry.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I throw in $5, tell me where to PP, heck I will just consider payment for him and his woman doing all the cooking at the bbq we had at the park last year


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't need your pity! 

My car isn't ready for comp  I got some buzzing and rattling i need to tackle. 
I'm even thinking about changing up my fronts.. :freak:


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

now you tell us after we have been giving it to you for years



James Bang said:


> I don't need your pity!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

fredridge said:


> now you tell us after we have been giving it to you for years


Plenty of times I thought my setup sounded crappy, but no one else told me so.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Plenty of times I thought my setup sounded crappy, but no one else told me so.


I thought it was coming along nicely. There was a time a time it wasn't sounding that good, but I've showed with some pretty lousy tunings myself.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sounds like u need a new car James. How about a shiny Lexus?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I don't need your pity!
> 
> My car isn't ready for comp  I got some buzzing and rattling i need to tackle.
> I'm even thinking about changing up my fronts.. :freak:


Hey James, you talking about me with that reference to "buzzing?" Just want to make sure if I have to be prepared to be tackled. :laugh:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Hey James, you talking about me with that reference to "buzzing?" Just want to make sure if I have to be prepared to be tackled. :laugh:


You tall fellow, i'd have to shoot for your shins.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> You tall fellow, i'd have to shoot for your shins.


:laugh: Looking forward to seeing you on the 8th.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I changed my system; it sure does get loud


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I changed my system; it sure does get loud


 I adjusted mine to get louder as well, but I think I might go louder!. 

I also fixed some small probs that was listed on my last score sheet. I'm ready to rumble!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I adjusted mine to get louder as well, but I think I might go louder!.
> 
> I also fixed some small probs that was listed on my last score sheet. I'm ready to rumble!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I may have a customer for MDF speaker rings, so i just might be able to afford the entry feee. 

Yes, I can do woodwork. tell your friends


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I may have a customer for MDF speaker rings, so i just might be able to afford the entry feee.
> 
> Yes, I can do woodwork. tell your friends


Speaking of making money. Anyone with hazing, scratched, cloudy or yellowed headlights? If any of you guys need your headlights restored, let me know. I'm pretty poor as a church mouse right now. I could help you guys restore your headlights while we wait 4-5 hours to get our cars judged. I can post up some before and after pictures if you guys are interested. All I would need is a source to some water (In-N-Out bathroom) and a power outlet. Hopefully the Beach Autosound guys will be kind of enough to let me use their power for my orbital polisher. If you guys are interested, let me know. I'll give everyone a special DIYMA discount. 

Send me an e-mail or PM if you guys are interested.
[email protected]


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm poor too so:


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Wife gave me permission to go, well i actually bribed her 

I'm not going to have time to do much of anything since last weeks meet...but, I want to go anyway....


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

ChicoOG said:


> Wife gave me permission to go, well i actually bribed her
> 
> I'm not going to have time to do much of anything since last weeks meet...but, I want to go anyway....


 Drive safe! see you there.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks....

If there is an award for who drives the furthest I might win something


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

My Car Sounds like:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

did you smoke your bit1 again??? damn, you're like the only guy having problems with that thing


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> did you smoke your bit1 again??? damn, you're like the only guy having problems with that thing


Yes, the Bit One.1 is acting up.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Yes, the Bit One.1 is acting up.


What do you mean, "acting up?"


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> My Car Sounds like:


Hmmm. That image can actually be interpreted as meaning "smoking," as in good.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Hmmm. That image can actually be interpreted as meaning "smoking," as in good.


Or like A$$.


The new Bit One is starting to play Morse Code or the Clack Clack if you prefer. I'll also save the settings and when I play it back the T/A has changed.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

WHAT?! 

the newer bit.one piece is still having problems??


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> the newer bit.one piece is still having problems??


I seem to be the only one having problems with the new one.


I don't hear any difference with the new Bit one.1 vs. the Bit One S; It still has hiss with no source on Optical and little pops. The Clacking has only happened twice when I was doing an extended RTA session and just before the clacking started I heard a high pitch sound along with the pink noise.


I just went out and listened to the car after it had cooled and it's aligning really well, but when the Sun hits the Car and my doors heat up it all goes to Hell!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I seem to be the only one having problems with the new one.
> 
> 
> I don't hear any difference with the new Bit one.1 vs. the Bit One S; It still has hiss with no source on Optical and little pops. The Clacking has only happened twice when I was doing an extended RTA session and just before the clacking started I heard a high pitch sound along with the pink noise.
> ...


Michael, this is quite surprising to me. The SQ improvement from the original Bit One to the Bit One.1 is quite obvious. I wonder if you might have a damaged optical cable. Those things are VERY delicate, and its possible it might have been bent too much or something, and the internal fibers damaged. 

First, have you listened to the analog output from the DRZ with the new unit, and if so, do you have the same issues?

Second, when you say "no source on optical" what do you mean? Do you have the cable disconnected from the DRZ?

What does "clacking" mean?


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Michael,
Maybe your not alone.
I received my Bit One.1 a few days after you did.
I heard some clacking, but thought it was a part of a track that I just hadn't heard before. So I didn't pay much attention to it.
However... I will now.
Sorry for the OT. I guess this should in the B1 thread.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

CraigE said:


> Michael,
> Maybe your not alone.
> I received my Bit One.1 a few days after you did.
> I heard some clacking, but thought it was a part of a track that I just hadn't heard before. So I didn't pay much attention to it.
> ...


Same question as I asked Michael, what do you mean by "clacking?" I am from Brooklyn, I don't know what that means.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Buzz,
This sound is close to what I heard.
YouTube - Clackers Original 1970s Ball Toy


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Michael, this is quite surprising to me. The SQ improvement from the original Bit One to the Bit One.1 is quite obvious. I wonder if you might have a damaged optical cable. Those things are VERY delicate, and its possible it might have been bent too much or something, and the internal fibers damaged.
> 
> First, have you listened to the analog output from the DRZ with the new unit, and if so, do you have the same issues?
> 
> ...





CraigE said:


> Michael,
> Maybe your not alone.
> I received my Bit One.1 a few days after you did.
> I heard some clacking, but thought it was a part of a track that I just hadn't heard before. So I didn't pay much attention to it.
> ...


Don,

When I say no source I mean no disk playing. That's why I was asking if you were willing to try another type of Optical Cable seeing as you have more money than I do. Clacking is Clack Clack Clack I don't know how else to describe it.

Craig,

This is our little So. Cal thread so I don't think posting a little off topic is going to rattle too many chains. If you hear more clacking let me know I'm curious.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Same question as I asked Michael, *what do you mean by "clacking?" I am from Brooklyn, I don't know what that means.*


Don,

Yes you do; just imagine her walking and the sound she's making.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Don,
> 
> Yes you do; just imagine her walking and the sound she's making.


Man, they don't "clack" when they get around the Buzzman, they PURRR.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Don,
> 
> When I say no source I mean no disk playing. That's why I was asking if you were willing to try another type of Optical Cable seeing as you have more money than I do. Clacking is Clack Clack Clack I don't know how else to describe it.
> 
> ...


Michael, I would have to hear it myself to help you figure out what might be causing it. Try listening through the analog outputs from the DRZ and see if you still hear it. Regarding the cable, did your source ever get those Clarion connectors? If you can get those I will take care of the cable.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Michael, I would have to hear it myself to help you figure out what might be causing it. Try listening through the analog outputs from the DRZ and see if you still hear it. Regarding the cable, did your source ever get those Clarion connectors? If you can get those I will take care of the cable.


I get the Clack (LOL) on Analog after measuring for an extended amount of time.

I'll follow up on a better Cable.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> I changed my system; it sure does get loud


Michael,

I hope that rear fill is properly attenuated and time aligned to add a little ambience


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I changed my system; it sure does get loud





dbiegel said:


> Michael,
> 
> I hope that rear fill is properly attenuated and time aligned to add a little ambiance



T/A didn't do anything with this setup. 


Danny,

Are you coming up on the 8th?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dbiegel said:


> Michael,
> 
> I hope that rear fill is properly attenuated and time aligned to add a little ambience


well played...

well played my man.


I don't think I'll be going on the 8th anymore. Had a small minor ****ing POS mishap:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

dude.....wtf?? that sucks man. do elaborate please...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> well played...
> 
> well played my man.
> 
> ...


WTF!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Fack...u got jacked up! :rifle: Where's did this happened? Did u call the cops & request the car to be dusted for prints?

This is an outrage!  :furious:


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I suspect its another competitor! 

All kidding aside, sorry about the f##ked up vandals man! Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

James,

Sorry to hear about the break in.  I've had a previous vehicle trashed by a break in before so I know how bad you feel about it. Let us know if there's anything we can do to help...


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> T/A didn't do anything with this setup.
> 
> 
> Danny,
> ...


Things are crazy busy for me right now but I'm certainly going to try.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

dbiegel said:


> Let us know if there's anything we can do to help...


Me too, Cheer up man!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I get the Clack (LOL) on Analog after measuring for an extended amount of time.


What are you using while "measuring?" Music? Pink Noise? Test Tones? Home made cd? 



michaelsil1 said:


> I'll follow up on a better Cable.


OK.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I don't think I'll be going on the 8th anymore. Had a small minor ****ing POS mishap:


James, sorry to see this. Why is it that it's always the good guys that **** happens to? Hope you can make it on the 8th anyway. It would be good to see you.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> What are you using while "measuring?" Music? Pink Noise? Test Tones? Home made cd?
> 
> 
> 
> OK.


Pink noise generated from the RTA plugged into one of the Aux inputs on the HU.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I had a little accident today; I lit a Cigarette in a Port-O-Potty and:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Michael, the Dark Kight!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Michael, the Dark Kight!!


Ready to Joust


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

does your sword make a "clacking" sound when you hit something with it?

I heard the joust.1 did'nt fix it


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> does your sword make a "clacking" sound when you hit something with it?
> 
> I heard the joust.1 didn't fix it


I thought that Big Red thing had the Sword. :laugh:


Yeah I've got the Clack that's why I'm on Horseback.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, I finally got my car back.

Looks like I will be competing at the Beach Autosound show on the 8th.

Lets see if the silver bullet can take down the Red Beast !

Got some tweaking to do based on Fred's comments at the Modesto show (yes it's been in the shop that long). Lets see how it turns out.

BTW, I do believe that Tom Sweere, owner of Beach autosound, will be entering his car as well and let me tell you something . . . it's incredible, so put on your game faces, rawr!

We have another awesome sound judge scheduled for this show. I won't tell you who . . but it rhymes with " Flat Pop Tart".


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> Well, I finally got my car back.
> 
> Looks like I will be competing at the Beach Autosound show on the 8th.
> 
> ...














I think Jim would say: Bring it on! 



Todd,

It's been quite awhile since the Silver Bullet was in motion.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> Well, I finally got my car back.
> 
> Looks like I will be competing at the Beach Autosound show on the 8th.
> 
> ...


Todd what was up with the car? Been in the shop that long starting to sound like mine, you should see the Rx7 now.. :surprised:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

guess I'll be taking third Todd


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Jim,

My car still has to make it to the show. . . ya never know

Sometimes it feel more like the "silver paperweight"


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Damn, with all the Big Dogs coming:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd, do a bunch of donuts before you get to the show, make sure that tranny is working right 

Michael, you could win at any given show brotha!

Looking forward to seeing everybody again.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Michael, you could win at any given show brotha!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everybody again.















I'm looking forward to seeing everyone as well.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Me too, but it is sounding a little intimidating....Looking forward to seeing all the nice set-ups !!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

ChicoOG said:


> Me too, but it is sounding a little intimidating....Looking forward to seeing all the nice set-ups !!


Don't let the Sh*t talk scare you all the Guys are very supportive.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Don't let the Sh*t talk scare you all the Guys are very supportive.


It's alllll talk!


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I really don't think anyone comes to these things to "win". We all just come to hang out with other folks who are insane in the same way we are, to make our selves feel a little better.

There is nothing more frustrating than looking at the blank eyed stares on people's faces when you try and explain the difficulties of dealing with phasing issues in the autmomobile because of differences in speaker location in a 3-way setup, when you know they really just want to talk about what happened on the last episode of "Keeping up with the Kardashians"


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bump for:


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Michael,

Do you usually spend your day searching the net for strange, but sometimes funny pictures? 

JK!!!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

circa40 said:


> Michael,
> 
> Do you usually spend your day searching the net for strange, but sometimes funny pictures?
> 
> JK!!!!


If you want me to stop:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I may have to join you folks next season..


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I may have to join you folks next season..


James,

You didn't say what happened.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> James,
> 
> You didn't say what happened.


Dash is partly ruined. HU wrecked 


I just pulled out all the speakers and amps. Gonna list most for sale and start over, I guess..


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Dash is partly ruined. HU wrecked
> 
> 
> I just pulled out all the speakers and amps. Gonna list most for sale and start over, I guess..


Bummer!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Bang will be back with vengeance!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

And the Car still isn't tuned!


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

What time are you all showing up?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

James Bang's new whip circa 2010...










...just look at those pathlengths!


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

damn james. sucks what happen to you.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> James Bang's new whip circa 2010...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He sits where that second window is in the center. :surprised:


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I will be there but not competing, my car is gutted and might even be buying a new car on sunday or monday. Can't wait to take a listen to all the cars again!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Neel said:


> I will be there but not competing, my car is gutted and might even be buying a new car on sunday or monday. Can't wait to take a listen to all the cars again!


Your lucky, I'm judging install and I H A T E mismatched amps!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Your lucky, I'm judging install and I H A T E mismatched amps!


I have Matching Amplifiers! 

My wiring needs to be cleaned up a little:


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

some 18" techflex should fix that bad boy right up



michaelsil1 said:


> I have Matching Amplifiers!
> 
> My wiring needs to be cleaned up a little:


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

James as much as it sucks, you know maybe it's an opportunity to mod your dash without worrying about it...

Anyway it looks like I'll have some time in the morning on Saturday but I'll need to take off around noon. Hopefully I won't be the only one up there in the a.m.


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

what time will you be there danny? i want to check your new setup.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dbiegel said:


> James as much as it sucks, you know maybe it's an opportunity to mod your dash without worrying about it...
> 
> Anyway it looks like I'll have some time in the morning on Saturday but I'll need to take off around noon. Hopefully I won't be the only one up there in the a.m.


I'll come around 9:30 AM


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Unfortunately my car is going to sound like crap, I have some terrible tuner guy working on it, but I feel obligated, you know a friend of a friend kind of thing. At least he says he sucks...I don't know. Anyone hear of a guy by the name of Eng?  I'm driving down tomorrow, going to do some work on it. Clean it up a bit, add a pine tree air freshener, and look forward to seeing everyone Saturday At least it will look shinny and smell good


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Mismatched amps Chico?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

let's be civilized objective adults here...


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok just teasing....im not judging.  You guys can stop tearing your cars apart.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

heyduude888 said:


> what time will you be there danny? i want to check your new setup.


Not much to check out really, I'm back to the old standby.. Seas Neos in the sail panels... for the moment. It sounds good but its so boring and it just feels like there's little potential for improvement via tuning... so I have to come up with some other crazy idea. If you have any I'm all ears 

Oh, and I'm meeting up with Jose & some friends for breakfast first... I'm thinking we'll probably make it to the meet maybe around 10:30 or 11?


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'll come around 9:30 AM


Michael, that's awesome... I'll see if we can get there earlier.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dbiegel said:


> Michael, that's awesome... I'll see if we can get there earlier.


I would also be interested in Breakfast. :snacks:


----------



## I Like Ike (Aug 7, 2009)

Beach Auto Sound = Hot Dogs.

Should be a great Iasca event.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> I would also be interested in Breakfast. :snacks:


Me too, I'll be there early....and hopefully leave early too


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

i might go and show off my transparent system.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

James Bang said:


> i might go and show off my transparent system.


Drag brandon with you its his bday that day. Get him drunk.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

And the car is tuned.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone want to compete against me in the "factory stereo" class? I've been tuning with my fader and balance controls. 

I'll be there at 9-10ish. Michael, are we up for breakfast?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I might come by early, gotta be gone by about 1:30...so maybe breakfast and hang out


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Danny, Carlos I are going try to be at Beach Audio around 9:30AM, and for those early birds who want to join us for some grub, I found a mamas & pops breakfast joint not too far from the shop. So, come in early and hang out with us. 

BTW, my phone numbers is: 562-547-3615

Jose

Alice's Breakfast in the Park

6622 Lakeview Dr
Huntington Beach, CA 92648-1133
(714) 848-0690


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Scores?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

The Big Red Monster stomped on the kittens.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> The Big Red Monster stomped on the kittens.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Another pic from Michael's Kitty Porn collecton


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Official Results:

SQC1:
Jim Becker -227
Todd Woodworth-224
Jose Lainez-216
Keith Chu 215
Michael Silverman-214
David Kisimoto-208
Eng Soedjono-207
Don Gibsom-204
Steve Ciccarello-202
Ben Schramm-200
Craig Cindell-198
Mike Little-196

Sqi Pro: 
Steve Ciccarello-459
Eng Soedjono-415

SQi Amateur:
Jim Becker-421
Keith Chu-412

SQi Rookie:
David Kisimoto-191
Mike Little-182

Congrats to "Big Red", thanks to everyone who attended, and thanks to Tom Sweere, the owner of Beach Autosound for the hospitality, lunch, and a great venue. 

I am trying to get an event scheduled at Image Dynamics for early September. I will post details as soon as it is confirmed. I am also looking at add an event at Paradigm Audio in Early October.

These will be in addition the the other previously scheduled events:

Audio Xperts, Vacaville - Aug 29th.
Audio Innovations, Fresno - Sept 26th
IASCA Western Regionals @ Audio Shoppe, Riverside - October 24th


-Todd Woodworth
(909) 816-2640
[email protected]


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

Well done Jim! Todd... you're hot on his heels.

It was nice seeing you all again.

-Ben


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

wow!! socal top 5 in sq.....way to go guys!!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats to the winners. 


Looks like there was a lot of contenders. Socal's SQ Crowd is getting* BIG*


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Pretty impressive scores, WOW on how close 3rd, 4th and 5th were. Congrats to the winners.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks again Todd for bringing Iasca and competition back to so cal. Thanks to all the guys that drove from up north to make it a day. I enjoyed meeting some of you finally.

And a big thanks to Matt for judging. I know it was a long day for you 

See you guys at the next one.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

The "drawing board" called and left a message, I must get back to it.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> The "drawing board" called and left a message, I must get back to it.


Hopefully my issues are easier to fix. 


Good luck Todd; yours is definitely sounding good and getting close.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

my planning stage is almost complete!!!


----------



## Goindef154 (Apr 26, 2008)

lol, hope the show was good.


----------

